# Just raced with a DINAN M5!



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Before I start, I want to thank Jon Shafer for his courtesy and kindness on the Bimmerfest, I also want to thank those I have met on Bimmerfest, it was my greatest pleasure to meet you people! 











Finally folks, I got to race with a Dinan M5 this afternoon. It belongs to my local Dinan dealer and the driver, who also happens to own the shop, is a very experienced and capable BMWCCA instructor who has been to many track events with his race tuned E30 M3.

Date: *04/23/02 *
Time: *Approximately 4:50 PM *
Tempature: *75~79 degrees *
Wind: *Mild *
Humidity: *Dry *
Location: *Pacific Coast Highway *
Dinan M5: *2001 with Dinan Cold-Air-Intake with Dinan full-stage software, Dinan free-flow Exhaust and Dinan 3.45 Limited-Slip-Differential. *
Total of Runs:*3 *

The Result:

*1st run: 0~60mph: My car pulled about a yard @ approximately 45mph, about 1.5 car length @ 60mph.

2nd run: 0~60mph: My car pulled about a yard @ approximately 42mph, about 1.5 car length @ 60mph.

3rd run: 0~100 mph: My car pulled about a yard @ approximately 43mph, about 2 + car length @80mph, I could see the M5 in my rear view mirror @ about 105mph *

I didn't use the brake n' gas launch, just stomp on the gas on the count of 3 (1, 2, 3, GO!) while I leave my gear in the sports mode slot. The reason for this is that even though I might have had more powerful launches when I used brake n' gas method, I didn't want to end up with too much wheel spin by not doing it right.

When I confirmed with the owner of M5, he told me that he had a good launch on all 3 runs. We didn't get to go over 110MPH because we didn't want the CHP to pay us a visit. All 3 runs were very consistent for me, which I attribute to my car being an automatic, and our timing very accurate.

Honestly I didn't expect my 540i to do this well against the Dinan M5. My first gear ends @ approximately 40mph and my second gear ends around 75mph (I have a 3.15 LSD. This M5 however, had a 3.45 LSD). When my first gear ended, the M5 and I were very close, with me having a slight advantage. After my shift to 2nd gear, the tach dropped at about 4500 RPM, which as anyone who has seen my dyno knows is where the Dinan S/C is well into producing more HP than the M5. It was then that I was able to pull away from the M5.

I hope you enjoyed this story. I am not looking for flames, and I only wanted to share with you the answer to the question that many have had; what would happen between a M5 and a Dinan S/C 540i.

Peace & Happy Motoring!

Regards,
JIMMY


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You put all that money into your car and it doesn't even have a real transmission? :dunno: h


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm afraid the answer is Yes. :dunno:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Where exactly were you on PCH Jimmy? 

Nice car, but be careful! 

--SONET


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Near Avacado. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I have no clue where that is. LA area I guess.

Not that you would heed any advice I might give (who am I anyway? heh), but I'm glad to hand it out any old time. :lmao:

Drive safely!

--SONET


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

uh oh... he finally found the 'fest! haha... =)

--Andrew


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Great car, saw it at the 'fest. :thumb:

To me this says a lot for the M5. Racing a normally aspirated car with a supercharged one is like comparing apples to oranges. 

No flame intended,
Haus


----------

